# Shrooms



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Enjoy......


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

More shrooms


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

Great looking mushrooms, great find!!!!


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re pictures*

did you buy them or just posting pictures of them,


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

I get them time to time.


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

I need some of these? Where can I find them ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow ..price ?


----------



## Chalice99 (Jul 5, 2015)

LOLL!! These are in Philipines good luck trying to bring them in Canada!! LOL


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Also don't forget show us your rainbow chalice's from Phil too )


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Just Enjoy the pics.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Kumar did you use to be in Pickering?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I think he is.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes, I was in Pickering for long, long time.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Are you the owner Sea life Aquatic ?


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

No, I am not. But like to ask If I could help you with something.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Sea king aquatic :d


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

No, I don't have a sea king aquatic.


----------



## Chalice99 (Jul 5, 2015)

kumar said:


> No, I don't have a sea king aquatic.


You don't have it but you used to LOL


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Some more pics to enoy. Please don't be jealous.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Bammmmmmmmm!


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sweet shrooms Kumar!


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Cimmel1 said:


> Sweet shrooms Kumar!


Thank you.


----------

